# Ode to loneliness



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> You live in Quebec... you guys understand NOTHING.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is not nice


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This message is insulting


----------

